
Marco Arment: Apps Don't Need To Be Free - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/instapaper_founder_apps_dont_need_to_be_free.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4db7680a96181614%2C0
======
vipivip
I agree, but some free apps make lots of money from advertising.

